# Adaptec "aha-2940u2w" mit HP DAT 72i Bandlaufwerk?



## lupoli (17. Februar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
kann mir jemand sagen, ob die Adaptec "aha-2940u2w" mit dem HP DAT 72i Bandlaufwerk funktioniert?
Es gibt bei SCSI ja anscheinend den Betriebsmodus SE und LVD. Und wenn man da was falsch macht, so habe ich gelesen, könne man auch den Controller und das Device zerstören...
Damit ich ganz sicher nix falsch mache, hier meine Frage: sind diese beiden Geräte zueinandern kompatibel? Kann ich da beim Anschliessen was falsch machen?

Infos zu den Geräten habe ich hier gefunden:
Adaptec 
HP Dat Bandlaufwerk 

Falls da jemand kurz einen Blick darauf werfen könnte, und mir bescheid geben könnte, wäre ich sehr dankbar!

Besten Dank für Eure Hilfe
Gruss
Lupoli


----------



## josDesign (20. Februar 2005)

Hallo lupoli!

Ich habe in einem meiner Server auch 2 Dat-Streamer (DDS3 - ältere Modelle) auf meiner 2940er laufen.

Ich weis nur nicht welches Modell das genau ist. Aber bei mir funktioniert es einwandfrei.

Wie gesagt, kann eben nur meinen "Praxisbericht" erläutern.

liegrü
jos


----------

